# St Johns Wort



## Melyse (Sep 7, 2006)

I have been taking the vitamin St John's Wort without reading anymore into it than what's on the label. it's meant to lift moods, lessen depression. but just then i decided to look it up and found a site that said one of the possible side effects is anxiety. :stu 
Guess i'll stop taking those. does anyone recommend any vitamins? i take nervaids.


----------



## redkit (Mar 14, 2006)

dont waste time and money with placebos.
meds are extremely effective


----------



## R4ph4el (Sep 20, 2005)

redkit said:


> dont waste time and money with placebos.
> meds are extremely effective


Do you even comprehend what you're saying?


----------



## redkit (Mar 14, 2006)

I am pro-meds. I have tried non-drug therapies. None of them has worked. Only meds work.


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

Actually St John's Wort is an herb, not a vitamin. I tried it years ago and it didn't help at all; actually I had a bad reaction to it. Herbs are never going to have the dramatic effects that drugs have, but as long as you're not allergic to them, they're probably not going to have the dramatic side effects, either. I find it helpful when I'm upset to drink a cup of lemon balm tea. It's very calming.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2006)

For herbs I don't really think you can expect much. At best, its going to cause a gradual change which you probably won't even notice.


----------



## Melyse (Sep 7, 2006)

thanks everyone,
redkit, im not promeds or antimeds i just look at the side effects. id consider it but i have to actually go to a doctor and get prescriptions which i still havent done. im actually trying to combat social anxiety by natural ways. i dont want to create further problems by taking medications with negative side effects because i dont want anymore problems at all. ill see what happens.


----------



## funkypresident (Sep 17, 2005)

R4ph4el said:


> redkit said:
> 
> 
> > dont waste time and money with placebos.
> ...


 :lol :lol :lol I dont think he does. HE seems like he's been brainwashed into beleiving that popping a pill will help you. Sure it may for some people and it'll kill you faster at the same time. Goddamn society is built up on popping pills. All doctors are the same. Don't let him get to you lol


----------



## Melyse (Sep 7, 2006)

i also just found out that st johns wort reduces the effectiveness of contraceptive pills too! geez louise. ill be avoiding those nasty herbs.


----------



## Touche Turtle (Oct 10, 2006)

mayblue said:


> Actually St John's Wort is an herb, not a vitamin. I tried it years ago and it didn't help at all; actually I had a bad reaction to it. Herbs are never going to have the dramatic effects that drugs have, but as long as you're not allergic to them, they're probably not going to have the dramatic side effects, either. I find it helpful when I'm upset to drink a cup of lemon balm tea. It's very calming.


Mmm i love lemon balm tea! My Mum grew it in her garden, i have yet to find it in the states. Got some chocolate mint growing that makes a nice relaxing tea too.


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

Touche Turtle said:


> mayblue said:
> 
> 
> > Actually St John's Wort is an herb, not a vitamin. I tried it years ago and it didn't help at all; actually I had a bad reaction to it. Herbs are never going to have the dramatic effects that drugs have, but as long as you're not allergic to them, they're probably not going to have the dramatic side effects, either. I find it helpful when I'm upset to drink a cup of lemon balm tea. It's very calming.
> ...


Is there actually a plant called chocolate mint? Sounds delicious.


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

funkypresident said:


> Goddamn society is built up on popping pills. All doctors are the same. Don't let him get to you lol


Not mine. Meds would be the last thing she'd recommend if nothing else works.

I gave SJW a couple of tries and neither time made much of a difference. The first time I took a store brand. Didn't work. Few months later tried a name brand with higher dosage. Went through 2 or 3 bottles and didn't notice any difference in anxiety or my moods either.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

> Is there actually a plant called chocolate mint? Sounds delicious.


Yep

http://www.denverplants.com/herbs/html/menth_cho.htm


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

leppardess said:


> > Is there actually a plant called chocolate mint? Sounds delicious.
> 
> 
> Yep
> ...


Oooh, thanks. I'll have to try to find some.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

You're not supposed to take St. John's Wort if you're taking birth control pills. I read that somewhere; I think maybe even the drug information for the Yasmin I used to take. Can anyone corroborate this?

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

mayblue said:


> Herbs are never going to have the dramatic effects that drugs have..


I don't know about that.. marijuana, heroin, cocaine, etc are herbs/plants, and they can have dramatic effects, just like any man-made prescription drug. There's plenty of legal herbs out there, which may or may not help someone more than meds.


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

i started taking this stuff monday, dont know if its working yet but i notice im singing along to a lot more songs. even if its a placebo effect, its still an effect


----------



## SADLiath (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm taking St. John's Wort, too, Blue Oval.

I figured the risk of increased anxiety would be okay if it helped the depression (sometimes I'm anxious about being depressed, so I guess it works out). I think it's helping with the depression so far. No effect on the anxiety, good or bad.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

Inturmal said:


> mayblue said:
> 
> 
> > Herbs are never going to have the dramatic effects that drugs have..
> ...


Unfortunately all the things that have any strong effect are regulated and you can't just buy them. I've found that the easier it is to obtain something, the less effect its going to have on anything.


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

well its been almost a week so far and i think its working some, like in class tuesday this guy in my class asked if i wanted to sit with him and his friends and i said ok, i probably would have said no thanks before. but i do notice im more tired and dozing off in class, well more often than before lol. and this afternoon i fell asleep on my books studying even tho i had 8 hrs sleep last night. anyone else feel tired when taking this stuff?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

is this stuff worth taking? how many have tried it for 3+ months with positive effects?


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

I'll have to take the other side in this one cause St. John's Wort has worked better for me than any real medication I've tried, at least at making me a little less depressed. Too much does cause some anxiety, I had an episode at school one time. Not a panic attack or anything and I was luckily sitting in the back so I could leave without being noticed. But as long as I don't take too much I'm fine.


----------



## Maike (Sep 29, 2004)

I've started it about a week ago and I'm taking vitamin b complex with it as well

The dose of st johns wort I take daily is about 2000-4000mg but I read somewhere that around 18000 is effective, that would end up costing the earth


----------



## coverto (Mar 13, 2007)

I've taken SJW for at least five years now. Currently taking 1800 mg. a day. I will say that the effects are subtle, you can't expect too much, but they are real. There are no significant side effects (the birth control caveat doesn't apply to me and I have experienced no noticeable photosensitivity), and it is not horribly expensive (certainly not compared to SAM-e, which I also take). I refuse to take SSRI meds because of the sexual side effects.


If you do some research online, you'll find that it has been tested in clinical studies in Europe, and found to have a significant antidepressive effect. The SJW and 800 mg. daily SAM-e were not enough to keep me from suffering a major depressive episode recently, but I do believe that they give me the resilience necessary to come out of it more readily than I would otherwise.

As for anxiety, I have found SJW to be subtle, but to have a very definite positive effect in increasing my ability to silence the self-defeating internal dialog that fuels my anxiety. No noticeable help for situation-specific anxiety that I can tell. By that I mean that it may help me obsess less about a social situation, but it doesn't make me less nervous while I'm in that social situation.

I've noticed that when I have stopped taking it suddenly, I have noticed a pattern of responding to situations with noticeably increased anxiety 1-2 weeks later, which has led me to return to SJW.

In summary, SJW has small but significant effect, low on side effects and not horrendously expensive. Don't expect profound change, but the downsides are few.


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

I agree with the above poster. SJW's effects are subtle, but better than nothing at all. It's allowed me to get out of bed without feeling like the day is doomed. So, that's good. SJW also goes well with Passion Flower, which is more of CNS depressant, and better for anxiety.


----------



## Jimiam (Jan 8, 2007)

Sorry, but I'd rather take 5 mg of Lexapro than a gazillion mgs of saints johns wormt . I''ve tried the herbs and they're not for me.


----------



## Jimiam (Jan 8, 2007)

I don't know about that 5htp stuff either. I read online that you can get 5htp naturally from eating green bannanas. they said some native people that live in banana country would eat green bananas and get bad heart valves. Too much 5htp was being converted to serotonin in the blood and causing this condition. 5htp does not easily cross the blood brain barrier. The brain is where its needed and I'm not convinced the 5htp is safe. I personally don't anyway. I know there's risk with mainstream drugs as well, but I'll take that risk.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Is St. John's Wort available over the counter? I've heard about it and looked it up a couple months ago online but don't know much about it. I'd say that I suffer from mild depression that nevertheless inhibits my life to a ridiculous degree. I've also seen the commercials for SAM-e. I've never taken any kind of drug meant to alter mood and I never want to take any kind of heavy pharmaceutical drugs. Of course none of you are doctors, but given what I've said, would you recommend SJW or SAM-e to me?


----------



## Steve85 (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: re: St Johns Wort*



IcedOver said:


> Is St. John's Wort available over the counter? I've heard about it and looked it up a couple months ago online but don't know much about it. I'd say that I suffer from mild depression that nevertheless inhibits my life to a ridiculous degree. I've also seen the commercials for SAM-e. I've never taken any kind of drug meant to alter mood and I never want to take any kind of heavy pharmaceutical drugs. Of course none of you are doctors, but given what I've said, would you recommend SJW or SAM-e to me?


Just was out shopping, CVS Pharmacy carries St Johns Wort. I would assume Walgreens would as well.


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

SJW messes with this enzyme that metabolizes probably more than half the prescription drugs out there, so i wouldnt take it if your on anything else. it also will decrease the effectiveness of birth control for you girls too. and just because its a natural herb doesnt mean its safe, the regulations are a lot less strict than Rx drugs


----------



## Transcend (Mar 24, 2007)

redkit said:


> I am pro-meds. I have tried non-drug therapies. None of them has worked. Only meds work.


Which meds have worked for you? I'm considering giving them a try.


----------



## Transcend (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: re: St Johns Wort*



coverto said:


> I've taken SJW for at least five years now. Currently taking 1800 mg. a day. I will say that the effects are subtle, you can't expect too much, but they are real.
> 
> As for anxiety, I have found SJW to be subtle, but to have a very definite positive effect in increasing my ability to silence the self-defeating internal dialog that fuels my anxiety. No noticeable help for situation-specific anxiety that I can tell. By that I mean that it may help me obsess less about a social situation, but it doesn't make me less nervous while I'm in that social situation.


I'm thinking of buying some SJW and SAM-E, but read somewhere that SJW can actually increase anxiety - is that true? I don't suffer from depression and only want to target my SA, so I'm not sure which supplements would be best & would really appreciate some advice. Thanks!


----------



## tiberius (Feb 9, 2007)

The effects of SJW in the treatment of depression have been clinically tested and proved. In Germany SJW is commonly prescribed for depression. I couldn't find any studies of its effects on SAD.

This page has good info on the studies.

_"Authors of a systematic review reported an *overall side-effect rate of 2.4 percent*, with no severe side effects and only the expected mild side effects (i.e., gastrointestinal upset, increased anxiety, minor palpitations, photosensitivity, fatigue, restlessness, dry mouth, headache, and increased depression)."

"...investigators found that St. John's wort was *superior to placebo or as effective as standard antidepressants* (e.g., amitriptyline [Elavil], fluoxetine [Prozac], imipramine [Tofranil], sertraline [Zoloft]) *in the treatment of mild to moderate depression*."_

Conclusion: the side effects are rare and it reduces depression.


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

http://healthfraud.org/tx/resources/fac ... 20Wort.pdf

"St. John's Wort can react with other drugs and change how they work in
the body. The following list of drugs will be affected by St. John's Wort.
If you take one of the drugs listed below or a drug that is the same type of
drug as those listed, talk to your health care professional before taking St.
John's Wort.

• amitriptyline (Elavil)
• Antidepressants (Serzone,Paxil,
Zoloft)
• anesthetics
• asolanzapine
• barbiturates
• Birth control pills
• Calcium channel blockers
(Cardizem, Calan)
• Chemotherapy drugs
(etoposide, vincristine, paclitaxel)
• clozapine (Clozaril)
• cyclosporine (Neoral,
Sandimune)
• digoxin (Lanoxin)
• fexofenadine (Allegra)
• glucocorticoids
• iron
• lansoprazole (Prevacid)
• losartan (Cozaar)
• MAO inhibitors
• Narcotics (Vicodin, Tylenol w/
codeine)
• Nonnucleoside reverse transcriptase
inhibitors (Viramune,
Rescriptor, Sustiva)
• nortriptyline (Pamelor)
• omeprazole (Prilosec)
• piroxicam (Feldene)
• Protease inhibitors (Crixivan,
Agenerase, Viracept, Norvir,
Fortovase, Invirase)
• Quinolones (Cipro)
• reserpine
• Selective Serotonin Re-uptake
Inhibitors (Paxil, Zoloft, Prozac)
• Serotonin antagonists ("the triptans")
(Imitrex, Zomig, Miguard,
Amerge, Maxalt)
• Sulfa drugs (Bactrim, Septra)
• tetracycline
• theophylline
• tramadol (Ultram)
• warfarin (Coumadin)"


----------



## Silentshowers (Jun 15, 2007)

Melyse said:


> im actually trying to combat social anxiety by natural ways. i dont want to create further problems by taking medications with negative side effects because i dont want anymore problems at all..


just because it's no a prescription medication or just because it's a natural herb does not mean it's safe and does not mean it doesn't have side effects. always read up on what you're taking before taking it. st. john's wort has a lot of interactions with other medications (i dont know if you take anything else or not...) and as with everything it has side effects.

in my opinion i would feel much safer taking a prescription med over SJW any day.


----------



## aviator99 (Nov 23, 2006)

Transcend - yeah I have the exact same thing...I have 0 depression, just anxiety. 

In fact, ironically enough, I bought something similar to SJW yesterday. I've never onced tried any herbs or medication for my anxiety that i've had for the last 2 years or so...i've been on Omega 3's 2x daily for the last 4 months however and that seems to help...but I still want more relief. I was considering SJW but it mentioned it was for depression also and I decided...ehh, i'm not at all depressed, just want something for my anxiety. I was looking at two products, SJW, and 'PureCalm'. PureCalm had about the same ingredients as SJW except the ingredient/herb that targeted depression.

If I remember correctly (once I get the bottle in the mail sometime this week), you take 10-20 drops in a drink twice per day (depending on age/body weight). Its instant relief (highly absorbant herb) and within 5 minutes or so its supposed to relieve your anxiety. 

I dont have severe anxiety, just mild. I considered going to the doctor, but I dont see the use in giving me any high-end drugs because I dont have such major anxiety issues, and most of those high-end drugs are targeted for depression (which I dont have). The only drug i'd take if I went to the doctor would be a beta blocker, but i'm still a little worried...prescription drugs are kind of scary to me.

I really just wanted something subtle...sometimes I get anxious before going to a family get together or something and hell, if PureCalm can relieve me and my mild-medium anxiety within 5 minutes, at least somewhat, then i'll be happy with it. I'm not sure how long the relief lasts. But its usually the initial anxiety thats hard for me (like at a family get together - I get very anxious intially, but I calm down once i'm settled in - so if this PureCalm can overcome my initial anxious, even if it wears off in an hour or something, i'll naturally be ok by then)

Just go on ebay.com and search for Purecalm. Stores on the internet also sell it...I dont think you can find it at any local stores though...


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I just got off SJW after about two months. I can't honestly say it had any impact. I'm not at all worried about withdrawal or anything like that because of how mild it was (if there was any effect at all).


----------



## xmikeox (May 24, 2007)

I like SJW, it's a good herb.


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hard to define how it affects my depression and anxiety exactly but there is definitely a significant effect, approaching as much as most ssri's I have been on (in my case). I am only on 300 mg of the 'extract'. I haven't really been on it yet in social situations and thats where most of my anxiety/depression rears its head so I will try putting myself in these situations tommorow while on SJW and see how it effects those exactly. 

It is very beneficial for sex drive in myself. I can say that much with confidence.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

you can try 5-HTP.

works for anxiety and depression (for some, I suppose I must say).


good luck.


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

After today I would say it helps a good deal with either anxiety or depression and makes the other worse. That probably sounds strange not being able to differentiate between the two but they are so closely interlinked for me I can't tell. It seems to slow my thinking/processing speed. It also raises the overall intensity of emotions and other sensations, in this sense it is great for depression because everything feels more pleasurable and intense. However because anxiety and depression are huge issues for me it seems to raise one of these for me somehow. 

I think it really makes me feel a lot like how I feel off of my meds (even though I am still on them) which is less depressed but more anxious (but then very depressed as a result of the anxiety) Sensations i.e.: music, food, other sensory sensations are a lot more pleasurable/intense when I am on this med just like when i am off all meds however the unbearable anxiety unfortunately also returns with the rest of the positive sensations.


----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)

KurtG85 said:


> Hard to define how it affects my depression and anxiety exactly but there is definitely a significant effect, approaching as much as most ssri's I have been on (in my case). I am only on 300 mg of the 'extract'. I haven't really been on it yet in social situations and thats where most of my anxiety/depression rears its head so I will try putting myself in these situations tommorow while on SJW and see how it effects those exactly.
> 
> It is very beneficial for sex drive in myself. I can say that much with confidence.


You know, it does improve my sex drive too. It cures my depression and relieves my SAD. I think for me the problems all go back to one source, lack of serotonin.


----------

